# Hello, again: I was the guy who fancied G scale



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is a plan of my future layout. What do you think? I have decided against an automated layout and have opted this closed figure 8 instead for simplicity. A train can roll around the circuit continously with no need for computer automation or constant human input.











Here is my original plans which would require automation and be too involved.


----------



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

My G scale trains shall be a consistent *1:1:31.889 *all over. The track gauge of G scale is a consistent 1:1.772" ansd real-life standard gauge is 56.5". Mine will be a STANDARD gauge scale model and not a NARROW gauge one. I want my locomotives and rolling stock to be TRUE to life in scale (*American standard gauge*). It seems tough to find G scale standard-gauge steam engines that look CUTE like many of the narrow-gauge scale models do. Those popular UP Big Boys, standard guage I believe, look ugly as sin. 

I want battery train power, rail sounds and DCC. The layout must be supremely weatherproof in design and materials. There will be no electric current in the steel, high-grade precision tracks.

Also, my layout needs to be designed for easy disassembly and tranport in a moving van much like a carnival roller coaster. A modual table that comes apart in up to 8-foot-long sections. The feet of the table will have pods on the ground that can be raised or lowered by turning screws so as to make leveling easy. The train table itself must also be outdoor-weather durable. The train table will be raised up 4 feet off the ground to keep the layout cleaner and be out of reach of backyard dogs, lawn mowers, weadeaters and careless human feet. Trains also look more life-like when viewed near eye level also. The loops of the 8 are open up inside to standing humans for easy layout acess for cleaning and maintenance. It will also make it easier to maintain the ground and weeds underneath the layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You know, you could have the long mainline and just a loop at each end to reverse the trains, that way you could be closer to the original plan if you desired.


----------



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

Thank you, Mr. Gun, but that would consume to much real estate in my backyard. Come to think of it, my new figure 8 design allows over-under rail bridge action. Now, how to get a G-scale ALCO Cooke Works 1901 10-wheeler???

Are there custom scale steam engine builders who can model anything?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if price is no object, I suspect you can get most anything.  OTOH, I don't know of any personally...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A _table_ layout for outside setup? Interesting. That will be quite the large-scale undertaking to transport that thing around, as needed. What's your game plan as to where (locations) you plan to set this up? Local fairs and the like?

I'm also wondering about human access to the inside of either loop. Obviously, one can crawl under the table, but do you plan on having just "official" operators there, or any kids and the like to want to watch the trains go round? If the latter, the duck-under approach might be llimiting to all viewers. If the former, maybe its a good "protective" asset.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## jonmyrlebailey (Sep 3, 2011)

The duck-under construction is to facilitate easy maintenance, construction and yard work. It will also reduce costs, mass and building materials. The train will be normally viewed from outside the loop in front when played with. I want the thing transportable in case I ever have to move from one house to another. The table is to bring the layout up to eye level for realistic looks and to keep the dogs off the layout. Labrador retrievers can be quite destructive to layouts otherwise. When you see a real train pass at a grade crossing, you are seated in your car at ground level looking UP at the huge locomotive, not 500 feet up in a helicopter. Small children will have to be seated up on a high platform, which could also be added.


----------

